# How many screws to mount a wall cabinet?



## AzJazz (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a wall cabinet that is 39"W x 42"H, and weighs around 100 pounds or so (without anything in it yet).

How many #10 x 2.5" zinc wood screws do I need to use to mount it securely to the wall? I'll be screwing into the studs, as long as I measured & marked correctly. 

Thanks,

AzJazz


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

6 to 8 will do it---every stud---two screws--one top and bottom


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

Is the cabinet made of cast iron? Seems like a lot of weight for a cabinet. Make sure you screw through the reinforced portion of the cabinet.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

packer_rich said:


> Is the cabinet made of cast iron? Seems like a lot of weight for a cabinet.


That's what I was thinking too. If it weighs *that* much, I'd use around a dozen.... long screws.... into the studs...

DM


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

based on the weight either the cabinet is made of mdf or will be holding quite a bit of weight.


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

weighs around 100 pounds or so (without anything in it yet). That might be lead reinforced MDF.


----------



## AzJazz (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, I was just guessing earlier, but actually I wasn't that far off:

Cabinet box: 47 lbs.
Maple doors: 9 lbs x (2) = 18 lbs.
Shelves: 8 lbs. x (3) = 24 lbs.

So, I figure that the cabinet comes in at somewhere around 89 lbs (empty). 

The cabinet is 42" high. I don't know if that is unusual, and would explain the extra weight.

The sides and shelves appear to be a good quality MDF. The facings and doors are solid maple. 

The maple is a pain in the a$$ to drill through, but it sure is gorgeous. 

BTW, I only have 2 studs to mount on. They had 19" between the studs in this area of my laundry room, for some reason.

I've looked at the cabinets that are already in the house that were installed by the builder (by the same model/manufacturer). I may be missing something, but it looks like some of the cabinets are mounted with only 4 screws, even some of the 45" wide cabinets. 

Maybe they have some of the screws behind some of the shelves? Or maybe 4 is enough?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

AzJazz said:


> good quality MDF.


That seems to me an oxymoron. I hate that stuff. :laughing:
(I like solid maple though.  )

DM


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

If you look at the back of the cabinet from the outside, do you see any strips of wood? Usually 1x4. These will be the only place you can screw thru. If the back of the cabinet is solid MDF keep the screws near the top and bottom edges. Is there a reveal underneath at the rear where you could add an extra screw? That would add a safety measure.


----------



## Kader516 (Nov 5, 2011)

If it is a solid mdf cabinet you should have a 3" nailer on the top and bottom of the inside of the cabinet. Use 2 #8 3" screws on the top and 2 on the bottom to screw into the studs. Should hold just fine. Does it have a nailer?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

you can also use a french cleat to attach your cabinets to the wall.


----------



## AzJazz (Nov 13, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> That seems to me an oxymoron. I hate that stuff. :laughing:
> (I like solid maple though.  )
> 
> DM


I know. But, I've seen worse MDF that chips/crumbles easily. I change my statement from "good quality MDF" to "bearable quality MDF".



packer_rich said:


> If you look at the back of the cabinet from the outside, do you see any strips of wood? Usually 1x4. These will be the only place you can screw thru. If the back of the cabinet is solid MDF keep the screws near the top and bottom edges. Is there a reveal underneath at the rear where you could add an extra screw? That would add a safety measure.


The back of the cabinet was solid MDF. I followed your advice, and mounted the cabinet with a total of 6 screws in the two studs. 

There was a slightly longer than 1" MDF surround on the top & bottom of the cabinet that was outside of the cabinet interior. I ran two screws through the back rail at the top. I then ran two screws near the top and two screws near the bottom inside the cabinet, using finishing (cup) washers to get more head surface area to hold the cabinet.

Definitely not a professional installation by me, but I'm definitely not a professional 

That said, the cabinet is spot-on level, shimmed properly, and seems rock-solid. All I have left is to cut a couple of quarter-round trim pieces, and my first cabinet mounting will be complete.

I didn't make any mistakes or lose any blood this time, either. :thumbsup:

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You don't mention if the cabinet is being mounted directly to the studs or through a wall covering like 1/2" sheetrock and then into the stud.
For that weight cabinet, I'd be installing blocking inside the wall so the 2 stud issue is moot.
Going through 1/2" sheetrock, I'd be using at least 6, 3" screws with a washer type head. Eight if the contents were also heavy.


----------



## AzJazz (Nov 13, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> You don't mention if the cabinet is being mounted directly to the studs or through a wall covering like 1/2" sheetrock and then into the stud.
> For that weight cabinet, I'd be installing blocking inside the wall so the 2 stud issue is moot.
> Going through 1/2" sheetrock, I'd be using at least 6, 3" screws with a washer type head. Eight if the contents were also heavy.


Thanks, Ron -

That's a very good point - I'm going through the sheetrock, so I guess I'll be buying some 3" washer-head screws. I don't expect the cabinet contents to be too heavy, so I'll just replace my 6 existing screws, one at a time.


----------

